# Which free DVD player program would you suggest?



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Windows no longer includes a DVD player and some I know with laptops loaded with the 8.1 O/S don't want to buy the free trial some manufactures include in their propriety master load of Windows 8.1 or purchase one from the Windows app store.

When they ask me which one of the free ones I would suggest I tell them that I don't watch DVDs on my PC and never used the DVD player included in previous Windows versions . If I want to watch a DVD while working on my PC, I use my TV with DVD player and if away from home if I want to watch TV or a DVD I use my 7 in travel TV/DVD/CD player/AM/FM radio power outage entertainment unit :shrug:

So far I have just been telling them to go to CNET and check the editor reviews of the free DVD players but apparently there are quite a few player apps offered and they ask me again even though I have already told them I have no real opinion of them.

What free use DVD player apps do you think are easiest to use and most compatable with Win 8.1?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

VLC has been one of best third party media players around. They have version for nearly any operating system you can think of. I use Puppy Linux and it came with Mplayer installed. Works great. There is a windows version, but I have never used it. Both are freeware or open source. No ads or malware added.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

VLC, agree.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Thanks for the input on this. 

I know I am getting old because I remember when MS include a pretty nice selection of free games and entertainment programs in their standard loads because our bosses often tasked us with removing the game folders from the lab PCs.


----------

